# First Go at A Brisket



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hoping for good results! Splurged for Wagyu, I hear its top shelf, lol. Patted dry, rubbed down and on low and slow. Bluetooth temp set when alarm goes off, will go wrap em up and put rm on till they hit 202 or so! I always forget before pictures, here is a during, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just remember, the higher the internal it will break apart in pieces (which I like better then sliced). If you wanted to slice, I'd probably pull it at 200-205


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

Also remember that it will rise about 5* in temp after you pull it - looking good so far! See if you can't remember to take some finished product pics - I love good looking smoked meats!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I need a scratch and sniff monitor!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you're doin everything right. good luck.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good Jason !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bluetooth Timer went off about 4, somehow I missed it and didn't wrap it till about 165. Got it wrapped up and back in. Mowed the yard and milled and cooked Breakfast for wife and kids, Disney lovers..... Pulled the smaller piece at 207° rested it for about 30 minutes, then put in the cooler wrapped up. Worked on the deck for 2 houslrs or so. Second larger piece stayed in till just a few minutes ago, pulled it at 202°. Pulled the other out of the cooler and had to give it a slice. Mmmmmmm, best of all, wife approves! Both wrapped and resting in the cooler till 3 or so.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the smoke ring all the way thru???? Regardless looks excellent and enjoy! Bet there's no leftovers.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Great looking cook, congrats! I too smoked a brisket Friday night-Saturday morning... Speaking of the smoke ring, what is the PFF secret to get that good mid-rare look/smoke ring? I have cooked many o brisket and never got the "look" but have them always turn out great. Using a heavy supply of hickory chunks mixed with lump. Any thoughts?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking brisket, you may want to try cutting against the grain next time, I think it’s makes a more tender bite.. but some prefer with the grain, it’s your personal preference anyways.. great looking brisket!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Awesome looking brisket, you may want to try cutting against the grain next time, I think it’s makes a more tender bite.. but some prefer with the grain, it’s your personal preference anyways.. great looking brisket!:thumbsup:


I did after slicing those, the bigger was so soft ended up shredding it, lol. Darn good though. Everyone loved it


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Job!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

